# Converting road bike into TT



## Crandoggler (20 May 2016)

So after failing to complete LEJOG this week due to an injury, I've decided that I'd like to have a little go at TT'ing. 

I'm pretty good on the flat, so would like to have a go at some 10 mile TT routes. 

Obviously I could do them in the drops, but to be honest I'd quite like to get as 'aero' as possible to maximise my speed. 

Has anyone had a go at this? I've seen the generic websites and videos explaining what to change, but they don't really expand on what to expect from the bike. 

I've managed to get a set of 60mm Carbon wheels for a bargain, so they can be fitted.


----------



## DCLane (20 May 2016)

I'd suggest just get a set of clip-on TT bars first. That way you can test it without having to change the shifters, etc.

That's what I did last year for several 10-50 mile TT's. This year I'm using (or was until I crashed on my MTB) this Principia I built over the winter:


----------



## palinurus (20 May 2016)

Crandoggler said:


> Obviously I could do them in the drops, but to be honest I'd quite like to get as 'aero' as possible to maximise my speed.
> 
> Has anyone had a go at this?



Yes, fairly cheaply too by adding clip-ons to my road bike. Initially that's all I did, then later I put on a shorter stem to tweak my position.

Then after a couple of seasons I bought a secondhand TT bike.


----------



## HLaB (20 May 2016)

Crandoggler said:


> So after failing to complete LEJOG this week due to an injury, I've decided that I'd like to have a little go at TT'ing.
> 
> I'm pretty good on the flat, so would like to have a go at some 10 mile TT routes.
> 
> ...


8 Years Ago,




TT with the base set up
2 Years Ago (Clip Ons, Disc Cover, Deep Section Front)




A TT with this set up 

A few weeks (actual change was 10 months ago, TT bars, Track stem and Fast Forward Forward seat post shoe covers and fit, and Ive ditched the TT Helmet, pb was without it)










TT With this set up. I suspect only some of the improvement can be attributed to the set up, with the same set up on Thursday I was only 26.52.

Pre Fit


----------



## Crandoggler (20 May 2016)

This is exciting. 

Did you have to make any rash adjustments to the saddle and stem height?


----------



## HLaB (20 May 2016)

Crandoggler said:


> This is exciting.
> 
> Did you have to make any rash adjustments to the saddle and stem height?


Not specifically but I went for a fit for the last/current guise that lowered my saddle and gave me the downward pointing track stem. My rides pre fit with the exact same stem and seat height as of old gave me a time of 26.27.


----------



## palinurus (21 May 2016)

I rode my first t


Crandoggler said:


> Did you have to make any rash adjustments to the saddle and stem height?



I didn't, initially. After a while I wanted to shorten the reach so I put a shorter stem on. When I returned it to standard road bike use I continued with the short stem (and preferred it- it was probably a bit reach-y to begin with)


----------



## Cuchilo (21 May 2016)

A TT bike but by changing the stem and removing spacers you can get quite a bit lower on the front end .


----------



## iggibizzle (23 May 2016)

At the moment I'm just using a giant defy with clip ons. I move the saddle forward 1cm for use in tt on the aero bars. Just slide it back 1cm for general riding.


----------



## iggibizzle (23 May 2016)

Does the job for now. Looking for a tt bike , but might just get some more aero rims to put on for tts. See what pops up 2nd hand


----------



## iggibizzle (23 May 2016)

HLaB said:


> 8 Years Ago,
> View attachment 129182
> 
> TT with the base set up
> ...



Great to see something evolve like that Might just buy another road bike myself, and put full tt bars on it. A more aggressive frame than my defy tho.


----------



## HLaB (23 May 2016)

iggibizzle said:


> Great to see something evolve like that Might just buy another road bike myself, and put full tt bars on it. A more aggressive frame than my defy tho.


Thats not the most aggressive frame as the last picture shows (pre fit) its similar the defy I think (a Sportive Frame/ tall headtube) but the fit added a downwards pointing track stem and its a we bit more aggressive now!


----------



## Cuchilo (23 May 2016)

iggibizzle said:


> Great to see something evolve like that Might just buy another road bike myself, and put full tt bars on it. A more aggressive frame than my defy tho.


Just get a TT bike . You will love it


----------



## iggibizzle (24 May 2016)

HLaB said:


> Thats not the most aggressive frame as the last picture shows (pre fit) its similar the defy I think (a Sportive Frame/ tall headtube) but the fit added a downwards pointing track stem and its a we bit more aggressive now!


Looks a bit less upright that the defy. Bit smaller head tube. What helmet have you gone back to using? I am looking for an aero one but one that I can still use on normal rides. A giro air attack for example. Not a full ufo one


----------



## iggibizzle (24 May 2016)

Just watched the cycling weekly video on the savings of a tt helmet over a normal road. 45 seconds per hour @25mph. Not worth changing for now in my case


----------



## Cuchilo (24 May 2016)

All these things add up to get you and keep you at that speed though . Pointy helmet , skin suit , over shoes etc .
What size frame are you after just in case anyone see's a bargain ?


----------



## iggibizzle (24 May 2016)

I'm a medium frame. About 54cm max. So anything around there. Watching a few on eBay. Yes I'm gonna start with some overshoes and maybe skinsuit soon . Tt tonight so testing out my new (improved hopefully) position! Can tell slight tweaks make a difference. So look out for an update in the tt pb thread. I hope!!


----------



## HLaB (24 May 2016)

iggibizzle said:


> Looks a bit less upright that the defy. Bit smaller head tube. What helmet have you gone back to using? I am looking for an aero one but one that I can still use on normal rides. A giro attack for example. Not a full ufo one



Im using the kask Infinity you see in the last pic. I bought it for the same reason vent up and its a well ventilated Road helmet, vent down its aero :-) Tried the UFO one this season and didn't get on with it. On hindsight maybe i should have bought something in between like a kask bambino :-D


----------



## Cuchilo (27 May 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> A TT bike but by changing the stem and removing spacers you can get quite a bit lower on the front end .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just added a -40* stem to get lower on the front . On loan to try so why not !
Regarding the back pains some suffer . I was out for a club ride last night on the road bike and feel it more today than i do being totally slammed on the TT bike . 
Maybe by going lower you take more pressure off your back by using the arm rests ? Just throwing it into the mix .


----------



## iggibizzle (29 May 2016)

Well was looking at tt bikes. Bit out of my budget for now. Plus the ones that are cheaper seem to have awful wheels. So picked this up locally cheap and came with the tri bars. Gonna get some aero rims for it, (already got some better none aero to put on until I find some). Will get the stem as low as poss. Maybe even full tt bars later. And get a fwd seat post, and use this until next year. Sick of moving my defy seat about and losing my perfect long distance position. Plus it's a little bit of a project


----------



## Tin Pot (29 May 2016)

Crandoggler said:


> So after failing to complete LEJOG this week due to an injury, I've decided that I'd like to have a little go at TT'ing.
> 
> I'm pretty good on the flat, so would like to have a go at some 10 mile TT routes.
> 
> ...



https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/tps-cinelli-experience-tri-conversion.195947/

Yes.


----------



## Smokin Joe (1 Jun 2016)

HLaB said:


> 8 Years Ago,
> View attachment 129182
> 
> TT with the base set up
> ...


When I was still racing wheel covers were banned by the RTTC. I assume that has now changed?


----------



## iggibizzle (3 Jun 2016)

Well phase 1 complete. Stem slammed as far as poss. Seat as far as it will go forward. Had the wheels knocking around. From the 1st ride I've just done on it, my heart rate seems about 10-15bpm lower at at 20-23mph over my defy with aero bars. Could do with some aero rims and a forward seat post but overall it seems promising. And it was dirt cheap


----------



## Cuchilo (3 Jun 2016)

A few ideas and i don't know if they will work or if you even want to do it but ..... Turn the seat post around to get further forward . Cut the bottom spacer down and add the offcut to the top . Flip the stem . Get an undermount fitting for the tribars . Repoint your wall properly .


----------



## iggibizzle (4 Jun 2016)

The wall is just a knackered old thing at work  yes tried the Seatpost but it doesn't go flat in other direction. Will give it a proper test over weekend. Then tt on it on Tuesday see if there is any good difference


----------



## iggibizzle (4 Jun 2016)

Found a Seatpost in my stash that could be flipped. Another job sorted for nowt


----------



## HLaB (4 Jun 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> When I was still racing wheel covers were banned by the RTTC. I assume that has now changed?


I wouldn't know if there's anything specific but they've certainly never been questioned on CTT Opens and they're pretty common.


----------



## iggibizzle (20 Jun 2016)

Found an odd set of wheels on eBay. While thing owes me less than £500


----------



## Crandoggler (22 Jun 2016)

Well! Today I had a go at a local TT. 9 miles, not the standard 10. I did it on my completely non modified position aluminium road bike. 

The time? 24:52. Not bad I didn't think! Wind was horrible on the return leg and I was unsure of a where it actually started and ended. But still! Really enjoyed it and imagine I would have gone faster if there were other people racing.


----------



## Crandoggler (23 Jun 2016)

I now want a TT bike.


----------



## Tin Pot (23 Jun 2016)

Crandoggler said:


> I now want a TT bike.



I'm looking at a few deals at merlin, planetx and ribble...must resist. Problem is that the cheap ones don't have a proper geometry.


----------



## Cuchilo (23 Jun 2016)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Specialized-TT-bike-/322157116072?hash=item4b020f7aa8:g:BKIAAOSwepJXZWrJ


----------



## Crandoggler (23 Jun 2016)

Proper geometry?

Ribble REACTT seems to be on top of my list. Properly cheap for a TT bike, and ticks all my boxes. Not too bothered about weight, considering my weight.


----------



## Tin Pot (23 Jun 2016)

Crandoggler said:


> Proper geometry?
> 
> Ribble REACTT seems to be on top of my list. Properly cheap for a TT bike, and ticks all my boxes. Not too bothered about weight, considering my weight.









Vs


----------



## Cuchilo (23 Jun 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> Vs


 10 K V's £700


----------



## Tin Pot (23 Jun 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> 10 K V's £700





Tin Pot said:


> Problem is that the *cheap* ones don't have a proper geometry.


Ergo et sum.

I mean, quo ed demonstratum.

I mean quod erat demonstrandum.

Hic.


----------



## Cuchilo (23 Jun 2016)

But you posted a picture of a triathlon bike not a TT bike .


----------



## Tin Pot (23 Jun 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> But you posted a picture of a triathlon bike not a TT bike .


----------



## Crandoggler (23 Jun 2016)

That's not the same bike in after. This is:






I have some 60mm Carbon wheels too. The bike in relatively similar spec (bar the chainset and wheels) is £649.99. That's ridiculously cheap. The frame is alu triangle and carbon forks and chain/seat stay. I think the geometry is suitably aggressive. The aero shape may well be different, but at a very amateur level, my engine is going to matter far more than any slippery frame.


----------



## HLaB (23 Jun 2016)

Lol, it addictive ain't it ;-) My mods to the sportive bike circa £475 (disc cover, seat post, bars, stem) got me 1min 21secs compared to a normal road bike whereas a dedicated TT bike (circa £2k) based on its one outing slower overall by 10secs. And based on the good 9miles it'll only get me another 11-15secs.


----------



## Tin Pot (23 Jun 2016)

Crandoggler said:


> That's not the same bike in after. This is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice looking bike.

I just get frustrated every time I spend five hours browsing the web to settle on the cheapest possible thing I can stand to ride only to realise the seat tube angle is only two degrees off my road bike. The head tube is lower but thats all I'm getting for x hundred pounds.


----------



## iggibizzle (24 Jun 2016)

HLaB said:


> Lol, it addictive ain't it ;-) My mods to the sportive bike circa £475 (disc cover, seat post, bars, stem) got me 1min 21secs compared to a normal road bike whereas a dedicated TT bike (circa £2k) based on its one outing slower overall by 10secs. And based on the good 9miles it'll only get me another 11-15secs.



What disc cover was it? Got told they are easily fitted to my sram s60 rear but thus far can't find any more info.


----------



## oldroadman (24 Jun 2016)

iggibizzle said:


> Found an odd set of wheels on eBay. While thing owes me less than £500


Possibly the oddest (and ugliest) position I've seen since being at a triathlon. Saddle will just let you slide forward all the time, and lose energy pushing back up again (you do this without realising). What's the time trial rules about seat position anyway? UCI say flat within a couple of degrees and 5cm back from the vertical through the BB axle. Presumably the dinosaurs don't bother about that, or the amazingly horrible long compression socks?


----------



## HLaB (24 Jun 2016)

@igglebizzle it's a RALtech cover (www.raltech.co.uk ) There very easy to fit. If the wheel is new to the owner you have to give him a few dimensions to manufacture them to fit. Once thats done its only a case of removing your cassette temporarily to fit and they are held together by a series of plastic tabs which push either side into short rubber tubes.


----------

